# the ultimate classic of New Orlean band EYEHATEGOD ''in the name of suffering !



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I use to have this album in cd but sold it for illicit substance decade ago , marie jeane (euphemism) this was a youth mistake, i was young and stupid and broke, but now im ridiscovering the album on itunee trought download wow ,what an album an easy 10 out of 10 for sur.

:tiphat:


----------

